# Rolling Large Rounds and Logs - I need a Peavey



## bryankloos (Jan 20, 2014)

Hey Guys,

Between the size of some of my logs and the weight of the oak rounds I bucked up, I need some leverage to move things around (not to mention my back gives me grief from time to time).  That said, I'm thinking about getting a peavey or something similar.  What are you guys using and where did you purchase?

Thanks,

Bryan


----------



## muncybob (Jan 20, 2014)

Got a cant hook from Baileys: 
http://www.baileysonline.com/Forest...ing-Company-4-1-2-Wooden-Handle-Cant-Hook.axd

Back saver for sure! Much easier to roll the big logs when bucking. Also picked up a hookeroon to get the rounds out of the truck easier:
http://www.baileysonline.com/Forestry-Woodcutting/Log-Handling-Hand-Tools/Hookeroon/


----------



## razerface (Jan 20, 2014)

i like alumn handled ones,,,peaveys better then cant. It is personal preference. I bought a new stihl this weekend,,,because my old one got stolen/lost/gone for some reason. They are big and hard to misplace,,,,but maybe i did.

I had to pay 140 bucks for a stihl cause i needed it right now,,,,but bailys sells the same thing (different color) with a peavey or cant hook on the bottom for $119. This is EXACTLY what stihl sells for more money with orange paint. I do like the orange paint on stihles, it shows up when i lean it on a tree in the woods. This is one tough tool. The handle is bigger dia then it looks.

cant on sale for 109 and peavey on sale for 99 right now!
http://www.baileysonline.com/Forest...ooks/LogRite-60-Aluminum-Handle-Cant-Hook.axd


http://www.baileysonline.com/Forest...Peaveys/LogRite-60-Aluminum-Handle-Peavey.axd


----------



## velvetfoot (Jan 20, 2014)

I got my peavy at the hardware store and it's been fine.


----------



## Firewood Bandit (Jan 20, 2014)

Logrite makes good aluminum cants and hookerroons/pickaroons.

Cants are much better than peaveys.  When you buy one make sure it is sharp on both the hook and bottom so it will dig into the bark and not slip.  Some come with little log stands to aid in cutting but find they get in the way.  You can remove the log stand.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jan 20, 2014)

I too am partial to wood handles. Also to canthooks rather than peavey. Sometimes using a simple pickeroon is all that is needed or even one of these:


----------



## bmblank (Jan 20, 2014)

Those grips are a real back saver. Instead of bending all the way down to get both hands under the bigger rounds lots of times these will let you lift the same round with one hand onto the splitter. Need big ones though, not those teenie 8 inchers.


----------



## Firewood Bandit (Jan 20, 2014)

bmblank said:


> Those grips are a real back saver. Instead of bending all the way down to get both hands under the bigger rounds lots of times these will let you lift the same round with one hand onto the splitter. Need big ones though, not those teenie 8 inchers.


 

Is this what your talking about regarding timber tongs?

I agree they are great, you can carry two rounds at once, and keep your hands out of the snow.  Get the 12" as they can carry small rounds, the small ones carry carry big rounds.


----------



## bmblank (Jan 20, 2014)

Mine are bigger than 12 even. Harder to find though. Hands stay so much warmer with them as you're not in the snow or we leaves.


----------



## paul bunion (Jan 20, 2014)

I'm preferential to a peavey only because you can stick its nose into the ground.  You never have to bend over to pick it up or lean it against a tree only to watch it slip.  I have a 5' wooden handle peavey that I bought about 20 yrs ago.  You definitely want a 5' or longer handle, all the leverage is out at the end.  I find a pickaroon more useful on rounds.  They work pretty good for standing up rounds.  You can also use one to pull on a round to roll it.   I would have to say that gravity is they best tool that I have though.    Logs start on the high side and rounds roll over to the wood pile for splitting and stacking on the low side of my yard.  With a little slope all it takes is a shove to get things rolling.


----------



## firefighterjake (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm cheap . . . whenever I need something to give me some leverage to roll a log and I'm in the woods I just cut down a sapling . . . and at the end of the day that sapling becomes firewood.

That said . . . my vote would be for a Peavey . . . and since I'm just a hop, skip and jump away from the folks who invented the thing, I would have to give my vote to Peavey Manufacturing.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Jan 21, 2014)

bryankloos said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Between the size of some of my logs and the weight of the oak rounds I bucked up, I need some leverage to move things around (not to mention my back gives me grief from time to time).  That said, I'm thinking about getting a peavey or something similar.  What are you guys using and where did you purchase?
> 
> ...



I've got a Peavey.  I'm not sure there's a huge practical difference between a cant hook and a Peavey.  They both work on the exact same principle.  If I didn't have one I'd have the other.


----------



## jeff_t (Jan 21, 2014)

LogRite tools rock. A little spendy, but grab on to one and you'll gladly pay a bit extra. Not to mention the lifetime warranty, and you can switch between peavey and cant by punching out a spring pin, if you wish to.


----------



## lobsta1 (Jan 21, 2014)

For years I've followed these discussions on Peavey or cant hook. Well, I've got about a hundred year old original Peavey. About 10 years ago I ordered a 5' handle from the factory. Maybe a cant hook would be better, but I have never found anything I could use the Peavey on. The smaller stuff I don't need it. On the larger logs where I do have to roll them, the hook on the Peavey just slips off the bark.  These are 3' plus diameter logs I'm talking about.

Generally I can find an area where there is a hollow under the trunk. Bang a couple of chunks in there & start cutting. I can usually get the logs down to a small enough size that I can then roll them. If I can't find a hollow, then I will cut ALMOST through the trunk at an end & then use wedges down through the cut to split the round off the log. 
Al


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Jan 21, 2014)

lobsta1 said:


> For years I've followed these discussions on Peavey or cant hook. Well, I've got about a hundred year old original Peavey. About 10 years ago I ordered a 5' handle from the factory. Maybe a cant hook would be better, but I have never found anything I could use the Peavey on. The smaller stuff I don't need it. _*On the larger logs where I do have to roll them, the hook on the Peavey just slips off the bark.  *_These are 3' plus diameter logs I'm talking about.
> 
> Generally I can find an area where there is a hollow under the trunk. Bang a couple of chunks in there & start cutting. I can usually get the logs down to a small enough size that I can then roll them. If I can't find a hollow, then I will cut ALMOST through the trunk at an end & then use wedges down through the cut to split the round off the log.
> Al




I tap the hook in with the back of my ax


----------



## Makers Mark (Jan 22, 2014)

What about those that lift log up so you can keep chain out of dirt and rocks? Anyone use them?


----------



## TreePointer (Jan 23, 2014)

Makers Mark said:


> What about those that lift log up so you can keep chain out of dirt and rocks? Anyone use them?



Sometimes called a logjack or timberjack, they are just a cant hook with a foot.   Most allow you to unbolt the foot and use it as a cant hook.   (Logrite makes a foot for their peaveys, too.)  I have one that I very much like but I use it almost exclusively to roll large logs and not to lift them.  There are a few occasions where the lifting action is handy.  Sometimes you need to pull a log out of vines, mud or stones and the lifting function is helpful.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jan 23, 2014)

Makers Mark said:


> What about those that lift log up so you can keep chain out of dirt and rocks? Anyone use them?



I found them to be the most worthless tool I ever tried to use in the woods. 


As for the peavy vs canthook, they will both do the job. I just prefer the cant hook, especially if you want to just move one end of a log. The toe of the cant hook will bite into the log while the hook goes into the end. You can lift them or go sideways to slide them much easier than with a peavey. But as stated, both work for rolling logs. 

As for handle length, that depends upon the size of log you will have to roll. One of my old favorites had only a 3' handle. Present one has a 4'.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Jan 23, 2014)

Backwoods Savage said:


> _*I found them to be the most worthless tool I ever tried to use in the woods.*_



x2


----------



## paul bunion (Jan 23, 2014)

TreePointer said:


> Sometimes called a logjack or timberjack....


 


Backwoods Savage said:


> I found them to be the most worthless tool I ever tried to use in the woods.


 
This Timberjack on the other hand could be quite useful.  (Same as the tracked feller that you can see the cutting head of in the back.  It will place a tree on the ground in a few seconds.)


----------



## paul bunion (Jan 23, 2014)

I didn't realize the Feller is Timberjack also.  This certainly is the most useful Timberjack.


----------



## Firewood Bandit (Jan 24, 2014)

Bigg_Redd said:


> x2


 

X3


----------



## Ashful (Jan 24, 2014)

LogRite cant hook.  I bought the med length (60"?), which has worked out well.  I had originally wanted something shorter (48") but glad now that I went longer.  I still struggle to move big stuff with the bigger one, and I'm a fit 6'-0" / 175 lb.


----------



## Jon1270 (Jan 24, 2014)

Joful said:


> I still struggle to move big stuff with the bigger one



What counts as 'big stuff' for you?  I've been thinking of getting a peavey, and wondering what the appropriate size would be. Since I have neither a truck nor an hydraulic splitter, I'm not sure I'd go for the really large trees even if I could roll them over.


----------



## DougA (Jan 24, 2014)

OK, I want a one of them.


----------



## Ashful (Jan 24, 2014)

Jon1270 said:


> What counts as 'big stuff' for you?


Any single round over 1000 lb., or even lighter if frozen to the ground.  I have had trouble getting a single 24" round (pretty small) to roll, if frozen to the earth.  In warmer weather, I use it to move single rounds up to 60" diameter, or logs up to 30" diameter.  Much larger than that, and I fire up the tractor to move it.


----------



## Jon1270 (Jan 24, 2014)

Joful said:


> I use it to move single rounds up to 60" diameter



Ye gads. I could see myself breaking one of those up just to be able to say I'd done it, but that's not the sort of work that will ever be a regular thing for me.  If I could roll a decent length of a 20" log, that would probably be enough for me.  a 42"-48" model would probably suffice.


----------



## Ashful (Jan 24, 2014)

If you buy from a local saw shop, they'll probably let you exchange it after a week or two, if you find you bought the wrong length.  Another good reason to support a local business.


----------



## paul bunion (Jan 24, 2014)

Jon1270 said:


> Ye gads. I could see myself breaking one of those up just to be able to say I'd done it, but that's not the sort of work that will ever be a regular thing for me.  If I could roll a decent length of a 20" log, that would probably be enough for me.  a 42"-48" model would probably suffice.


I have a 5' peavey.   I can roll 24" logs that are 15-20 feet long without issue, provided that they are straight and round and have no nubs.  (And the ground is smooth).   Make it crooked or lopsided and the limit to what you can roll quickly decreases.    How much you weigh comes into it to.  It's your weight multiplied by the leverage against the log.


----------



## blazincajun (Jan 24, 2014)

Honey, I might be able to find a use for one of these.


----------

